# Bubba Kush i think



## bigherb420 (Aug 14, 2012)

So one of my black buddies (who usually smokes reg) said he could get some kill. So I was like alright see what you can get an eighth for, and here where I live its usually like 50-60. But he could get it for 45 so it seemed fishy but I went with it. When he came back, he had a full eighth, of some FIRE. He said it was bubba kush. It smells hashy, and skunky. It's definitely a creeper high, and its all cerebral. A spacy high really. I packed a bowl and took 2 hits and I'm blowed. I have a pretty high tolerance too. You think its bubba?

EDIT - I can't good a picture of it, I'm gonna try one more time.


----------



## auldone (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm more interested in why you pointed out that you buddy is black... You couldn't just say "your buddy"?


----------



## bigherb420 (Aug 14, 2012)

He's not really a good friend of mine. I find him quite shady. I wasn't even sure if he was gonna come back with my money. 
snd I'm not saying that just because he's black, but because he acts shady.


----------



## bigherb420 (Aug 14, 2012)

This is the stuff i got.


----------



## autoflowa (Aug 14, 2012)

Shit looks bomb whether its og or not who cares especially at 45 an 8th lol grab more if u can  I love them round golfball nugs


----------



## bigherb420 (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh yeah. It got me baked off of like 3 hits and I'm a heavy smoker lol. But Yeah the golf ball nugs are dense.


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 15, 2012)

auldone said:


> I'm more interested in why you pointed out that you buddy is black... You couldn't just say "your buddy"?



hey grandpa... one of my friends told me that I was a prejudice bigot....

which friend joe.....

the black one ........you are a prejudice bigot joe


----------



## burrestnight07 (Aug 19, 2012)

mine was 65 a quarter. its not the best cronic. but its way worth it.View attachment 2301301


----------

